# Kelly-Moore vs. Sherwill



## Capella (May 21, 2007)

Okay, I know that this is a loaded question, so let the battle begin. We have always used SW (and I know that there are a few here who see SW as the devil :devil2: so please chime in with your thoughts as well)

I have a new sub who insists on using Kelly-Moore for a job we just bid. Don't know if we'll get it, but it is a complete interior and exterior on a $500k home- literally every square inch from top to bottom, inside and out! As I'm sure you understand, I'd really like for this one to go smoothly. 

He says he has used KM in the past and really likes the way it blends on touch-ups. MUCH better blending than SW. I trust this guy and he has done some really amazing work. But I am still curious as to why KM would seem to blend better than SW or why their color matching would be noticeably better.

In addition to that issue, if I change for this job I may change permanently. So, my question then is this: 

*Have any of you used both KM and SW and how would you compare the two overall on this and other issues (store reps, product quality, ease of application, color matching, etc)? *


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Capella said:


> But I am still curious as to why KM would seem to blend better than SW or why their color matching would be noticeably better.


That is his opinion,I have never dealt with K M. If you trust him like you say you do, Why not give it a try or wait and see what others have to say b 4 making a decision.Personally i am a fan of S W.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know anything about Kelly Moore.  

I know Benjamin Moore.:yes: 

I prefer BM over SW.:thumbup:


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2007)

Thanks timhag, I like SW myself. By the way, I noticed your sig changed at the bottom of your posts. You need a new one. Might I suggest:

"Ben Roethlisberger | Hines Ward" :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Capella said:


> Thanks timhag, I like SW myself. By the way, I noticed your sig changed at the bottom of your posts. You need a new one. Might I suggest:
> 
> "Ben Roethlisberger | Hines Ward" :whistling2:


As requested :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I too have never used kelly Moor, therefore I cant say either way, But I will
say this:

We have talked allot about different brands in the past and the general consensus is go with what you trust or know...anything else would be a gamble. Is the quality of this job worth a gamble?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

SW blends fine, but its his job try on his recommendation and if something goes wrong, "hey I wanted to use SW, but you said..."


----------



## Capella (May 21, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> SW blends fine, but its his job try on his recommendation and if something goes wrong, "hey I wanted to use SW, but you said..."


:bangin: 

Right on, HomeGuard. That's me with the hammer!!

Ya'll take care.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I've used Kelly Moore before.
It was fine.
Did you tell that fellow SW makes a product called Duration?
Well, no matter, long as he's putting his license, and his reputation on the line...
No worries mate!


----------



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

Have used both, and B. Moore is slightly better than Sh. Williams (just my opinion). I like its workability.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Capella said:


> *Have any of you used both KM and SW and how would you compare the two overall on this and other issues (store reps, product quality, ease of application, color matching, etc)? *


seems like you are asking about the full experience of using each paint... 

the reason I say that is because...store reps have little to do with paint quality, just like color matching has little to do with the paint and everything to do with the system and person adding the colorant

my opinions about KM are non-existent, since they serve only 9 of 50 US states, I have not used it

my opinions of SW have never changed...it's a reliable paint...the service may be lacking sometimes, yes, but that doesn't change the paint! ...and it helps that they serve the entire US, Mexico, and Canada


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

Capella said:


> *Have any of you used both KM and SW and how would you compare the two overall on this and other issues (store reps, product quality, ease of application, color matching, etc)? *


I used a lot of it back in the late 70's, it was a excelent paint , touched up well and in its top line is comparable to BM.
BEN


----------

